# Latest pics of my Chile



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Here are some pics of my Chile that were taken yesterday.


----------



## Salsa's mom (Apr 12, 2008)

What a beautiful spider. We got our first Chili Rose yesterday and are just getting to know her.
We have read lots of differing opinions about how to care for them what their tanks should have and so on.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I keep mine on eco earth, bone dry with just a water bowl ( if the spider is 3" or more in size) and overfill the bowl slightly once a week. They don't like it damp underfoot at all. A hide of a half a flowerpot would be good for the spider and I feed her one cricket three times a week but Chile's are known to go off their food for weeks at at time but its nothing to worry about. Mine has'nt eaten now since the end of February. If you keep it in a room with central heating and the room is a comfy temperature for you then the spider will be comfy too. They don't take a lot of looking after and are one of the easiest to care for. I don't handle mine, she is purely for looking at. Some people like to handle them but its best for the spider not to be handled in case of falls which can kill them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG sorry guys but thats nasty!!!


----------



## Salsa's mom (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice patsyking. We have had our spider 3 days now and she hasn't eaten yet. Should we take the cricket out or leave it in?


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I would take the cricket out. Beings as you have only had the spider for three days it is still probably settling in to its new surroundings. Dont worry about it not eating as they can go for months without eating. Just so long as the abdomen is nice and plump. Make sure it has a water bowl though if its big enough. How big is the spider? If its under 3" then don't give it a water bowl, just mist the side walls of its home every couple of days but don't let the substrate get wet. Take the cricket out and then try again with food in a weeks time.


----------



## Salsa's mom (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks. Her abdomen looks pretty plump. At the monet she has a water dish with a sponge in, that came with the tank when we bought her.

I noticed this morning that she has spun some web behind her log. Do you think there is a chance she is going to moult?


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I would take the sponge out of the water dish, a sponge is a breeding ground for bacteria. Just put a small pebble in the water bowl. The pebble is more to stop the crickets you feed her from drowning but will also stop any water getting into her book lungs if she should spread herself right over the dish. So long as she is 3" or longer she'll be fine with that. Is there a big dark patch on the abdomen? Usually the abdomen swells right up and goes very dark before a moult. Any chance you can take a picture of the web she has made? Having had my Chile for only four months I don't know what their moulting mats will look like but if you can take a picture I can find out from someone else if it looks like a moulting mat she has spun. Chiles will spin a web on the ground to sit and eat off, though but that usually happens once they have caught the prey. I put a cricket in for mine this morning and she just raised her legs and let the cricket run under her so she is'nt going to eat again today so when I can see the cricket again ( as she was in her hide at the time) I'll take it straight out. She hasn't eaten since the end of February.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

thats a spider most people wouldn't want to find in their bath tub 
beautiful creatures tho.
have any of you spriders ever escaped?


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

No, I've had none escape...........yet. 
You've got quite a collection of pets there!


----------



## Salsa's mom (Apr 12, 2008)

Snapfish: Share Photo:Registration

I have taken the cricket out.
I have tried to photograph the web but you can't really see it. It is maily on the floor and a bit on the side of her log. She has been sat in the same spot all day from what I can tell. The blad patch on her abdomen looks darker than the rest of her.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

The web sounds normal to me from what describe. Chiles are notorious for not eating for months on end and staying in one place for hours or days on end too so they get called rocks LOL. If she has a hide in the tank and she is about to moult chances are she'd web herself in her hide. Mine has a dark spot just where the carapace joins the abdomen but she's had that ever since I've had her. The abdomen will really swell up and look much too big for her before she moults.


----------



## roadshredder (Mar 27, 2008)

hi guys, you may have read my thread about getting my first spider? i have done lots of research and have nearly finished setting up my vivarium, basically, its a glass viv 30cm square with about 6 inches of substrate of peat which i got from the spider shop online, a small water dish with gravel in to make it shallower and ive made a really attractive 'den' from half a plant pot with moss round it, the thing is, the heat mat they provided me with isnt heating the viv up at all and the substrate is still damp from mixing, any ideas?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha I just opened this thread thinking there was going to be pics of little kittens or pups... sh*t myself!!


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a Chile Rose and a Mexican Red Knee and I don't use a heatmat with either of them. If they are kept in a room that is centrally heated and you feel comfy in that room then the spider will too. I do think though that glass tanks for them are colder for them than plastic tanks. Sorry I can't help any more as I have no experience of heatmats.


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 28, 2008)

*Nice pics of Fangy Mum *


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Leanne


----------



## xXHoneybunchesXx (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh my friggin God!! Look at it's....fur! xXx


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great pics love rosie, a rosie was my first and gotta say there the best.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Lovely looking spider!


----------



## gypsybernese (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi spiderfans!!

This is my chilean rose, she's called MJ (MaryJane off spiderman) my kids named her...
Anyway, she's my first tarantula & i love her to bits!!

Hope to hear from many more spiderpeeps!!
xxx


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

She will probably be the first of many. I started off a year ago with a chile rose and now have all sorts of spiders, 19 in all! Its very addictive!


----------



## gypsybernese (Nov 20, 2008)

patsyking said:


> She will probably be the first of many. I started off a year ago with a chile rose and now have all sorts of spiders, 19 in all! Its very addictive!


Oh wow you have 14!! Thats ace!!
I'd like a pink toe'd spider, but it was all my effort to get my husband to agree to let me have one, so i'd better not push it (for now..hehe!!) Actually he's fascinated with her too. I love the webs she makes on the ground. Have you got a few different breeds then?
xx:biggrin:


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I now have 33. I did have 34 aftwr going to the BTS but one of the tiny slings would'nt eat and then died  I have quite a few different ones. I must update my collection on here as I have'nt been on here for aaaaaaaaaaaages!


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

patsyking said:


> She will probably be the first of many. I started off a year ago with a chile rose and now have all sorts of spiders, 19 in all! Its very addictive!


OMG 19!!!!!!!!

You must have a massive house to keep them all?!!!!

Do the person/people you live with like the fact that you have lots of spiders?

I do think they're beautiful creatures but I couldnt go near them!!!!!!!!

Do they bite?


----------



## _Lesley_ (Mar 30, 2009)

Awesome pics - terryfying but still awesome


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

No, I don't have a massive house, they don't need much living space. Yes they will bite but only as a last resort. They will flick hairs at you that stick in your skin and make you itch before biting.

Love the collies!! 

Here is a link to my photobucket album of my spiders if you fancy taking a look.

Pictures by patsyking - Photobucket


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

patsyking said:


> No, I don't have a massive house, they don't need much living space. Yes they will bite but only as a last resort. They will flick hairs at you that stick in your skin and make you itch before biting.
> 
> Love the collies!!
> 
> ...


wow sapphire is very pretty colours!

I not sure how i feel about them, They kind of freak me out but they dont if you know what i mean lol 
Im not sure if i could hold one as i would scared i'd freak out and drop the poor thing, But i like to watch them in thier tanks


----------



## jrb1512 (Jun 21, 2009)

Salsa's mom said:


> Thanks for the advice patsyking. We have had our spider 3 days now and she hasn't eaten yet. Should we take the cricket out or leave it in?


my rose was the same, it wouldnt eat for the first two or three weeks until she had settled. how my chile grows as big, mine is still young.


----------



## patsyking (Jan 28, 2008)

I have two chile's now and a red phase chile spiderling and a peru spiderling coming tomorrow, making my collection 37 then.


----------



## Geko (Jul 19, 2009)

Awesome I cant believe you have so many 
Btw way I saw a picture in your album Pepper Mating do you house the 2 tarantulas together?

Geko


----------

